# The wife made cookies yesterday



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

The wife made cookies yesterday evening. She made some extra. 
That is all return to your regular schedule


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Watch out for the blue guy delivering COOKIES!!!:r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

COOKIES!!!! :tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

You are married to Connie?!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

If you don't tell Heather (cigarwife), I'd be happy to sample some.

(I know CS frowns on fishing for cigars, but is it OK to fish for cookies?)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

massphatness said:


> If you don't tell Heather (cigarwife), I'd be happy to sample some.
> 
> (I know CS frowns on fishing for cigars, but is it OK to fish for cookies?)


No problem. As long as you send *me* some. :dr


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

3 cookie/stogie bombs launched. 
1 in state, 1 miidwest, 1 east coast
I think all will be happy with all the contents or at least thats what I heard. 

OOO and I dont believe my wife has as big of cookies as cigarwife nor did she make as big of cookies. As my wife always says size doesnt matter its what you do with it. Of course she is not referring to me though I am ginormous. errrr yeah :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Cookies ,I love cookies , I need to Go make some cookies, No I am Lazy I will go Buy Cookies .The mind is a terible place to deal with if you have cookies on your brain, got to remember the milk


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> 3 cookie/stogie bombs launched.
> 1 in state, 1 miidwest, 1 east coast
> I think all will be happy with all the contents or at least thats what I heard.
> 
> OOO and I dont believe my wife has as big of cookies as cigarwife nor did she make as big of cookies. As my wife always says size doesnt matter its what you do with it. Of course she is not referring to me though I am ginormous. errrr yeah :tu


I don't think I want cookies anymore :r


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

massphatness said:


> If you don't tell Heather (cigarwife), I'd be happy to sample some.
> 
> (I know CS frowns on fishing for cigars, but is it OK to fish for cookies?)


I see how you are...you'll just put your hands on any cookie that comes along!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah hes a slut that way. Hes been trying to get his hands on my wifes cookies ever since he got yours. 

My question for you is how do you feel about your man touching another womans cookies?


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Mike, I've had cookies before and I didn't like them


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn this place is getting nasty...















with crumbs, did someone say cookies?:dr


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

massphatness said:


> If you don't tell Heather (cigarwife), I'd be happy to sample some.





cigarwife said:


> I see how you are...you'll just put your hands on any cookie that comes along!!





ahbroody said:


> Yeah hes a slut that way. Hes been trying to get his hands on my wifes cookies ever since he got yours.
> 
> My question for you is how do you feel about your man touching another womans cookies?


Fortunately, I have some real-life experience to draw on:

"Heather, honey, you know your cookies are the only ones for me. Those other cookies -- they mean nothing to me. Nothing. I can't even begin to imagine life without your cookies. Those other cookies, I give them lip service, 'cuz you know how it is some times. I don't want to make it look like they can't hold a candle to your luscious bits of sumptuous goodness. I mean, they've got feelings too. But you have to believe me -- it's your cookies I want. Your cookies I dream about. Your cookies that send me absolutely over the edge."

Yeah, it didn't work out so well back then either.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Fortunately, I have some real-life experience to draw on:
> 
> "Heather, honey, you know your cookies are the only ones for me. Those other cookies -- they mean nothing to me. Nothing. I can't even begin to imagine life without your cookies. Those other cookies, I give them lip service, 'cuz you know how it is some times. I don't want to make it look like they can't hold a candle to your luscious bits of sumptuous goodness. I mean, they've got feelings too. But you have to believe me -- it's your cookies I want. Your cookies I dream about. Your cookies that send me absolutely over the edge."
> 
> Yeah, it didn't work out so well back then either.


I can hear "It's not you, it's your cookies" playing softly in the background.
I think you're on your way out, my brother. :hn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> I can hear "It's not you, it's your cookies" playing softly in the background.
> I think you're on your way out, my brother. :hn


Do you think it would help if I sent jewelry?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Do you think it would help if I sent jewelry?


Sure. I could use a new watch, anyways.
Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> My question for you is how do you feel about your man touching another womans cookies?





massphatness said:


> "Heather, honey, you know your cookies are the only ones for me. Those other cookies -- they mean nothing to me. Nothing. I can't even begin to imagine life without your cookies. Those other cookies, I give them lip service, 'cuz you know how it is some times. I don't want to make it look like they can't hold a candle to your luscious bits of sumptuous goodness. I mean, they've got feelings too. But you have to believe me -- it's your cookies I want. Your cookies I dream about. Your cookies that send me absolutely over the edge."





shilala said:


> I can hear "It's not you, it's your cookies" playing softly in the background. :hn


:r . You guys are hilarious. I think I can handle you having another woman's cookies. I am confident in my cookie baking skills.

I'm sure they are delicious...but I don't know...this might start a cookie war!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

cigarwife said:


> :r . You guys are hilarious. I think I can handle you having another woman's cookies. I am confident in my cookie baking skills.
> 
> I'm sure they are delicious...but I don't know...this might start a cookie war!


I'm not opposed to a 3-way.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> I'm not opposed to a 3-way.


you ass you just caused me to spit carmel machiato all over my keyboard.
Between you and chat last night I have placed a lot of liquid on this laptop in the past 15 hours.

If my wife knew we were speaking of her cookies in this manner I belive I would be buying her jewlery. It appears my norcal cookie bomb will take 2 days to arrive.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm on to every last one of you cookie grubbin' sobotls!!!:r

Mike and I seems to have the market cornered with our wives mad skills in the kitchen!

I think Mike and I need to do some cookie pimping!!! Or cookie swapping!!!:r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> you ass you just caused me to spit carmel machiato all over my keyboard.
> Between you and chat last night I have placed a lot of liquid on this laptop in the past 15 hours.
> 
> If my wife knew we were speaking of her cookies in this manner I belive I would be buying her jewlery. It appears my norcal cookie bomb will take 2 days to arrive.


This is the second time I've heard of you spitting...

Guess that answers the question of whether you spit or swallow :r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the smell of cookies in the morning.

These two are close
0307 1790 0002 5725 5669
Your item was processed and left our MARYSVILLE, CA 95901 facility 
0307 1790 0002 5725 5676
Your item was processed and left our COLUMBUS, OH 43218 facility 

This one looks like a friday landing
0307 1790 0002 5725 5683
Your item was processed and left our NASHUA, NH 03063

Jordn I definetly prefer the spit to the swallow.
OOO and yes D we should establish the Bay Area BOTL cookie brigade but my wife makes better brownies then cookies.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> :r . You guys are hilarious. I think I can handle you having another woman's cookies. I am confident in my cookie baking skills.
> 
> I'm sure they are delicious...but I don't know...this might start a cookie war!


I think we need to do a blind cookie taste testing!!! I volunteer as a test subject!! :chk:chk:chk:chk

Yes this a blatant attempt to get delicious free cookies!!!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> I love the smell of cookies in the morning.
> 
> These two are close
> 0307 1790 0002 5725 5669
> ...


Columbus huh, why do I have a feeling I'm having some cookies with my lunch. :tu


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I think we need to do a blind cookie taste testing!!! I volunteer as a test subject!! :chk:chk:chk:chk
> 
> Yes this a blatant attempt to get delicious free cookies!!!


I am surprised at you George! I expected Vin to go out cookie whoring but not my loyal cookie-loving friend George!!



BamBam said:


> Columbus huh, why do I have a feeling I'm having some cookies with my lunch. :tu


Hmm...and Marysville too...sounds like we might be having cookies also! We'll see...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

cigarwife said:


> I am surprised at you George! I expected Vin to go out cookie whoring but not my loyal cookie-loving friend George!!


This cuts me to the bone. I cannot begin to describe the depth of my hurt.

It's like you're are forcing me to look for cookies elsewhere.


----------



## cigarwife (Jan 8, 2008)

massphatness said:


> This cuts me to the bone. I cannot begin to describe the depth of my hurt.
> 
> It's like you're are forcing me to look for cookies elsewhere.


LOL! Not true, not true...I just know how it is now with you. You are more than welcome to get your cookies anywhere you want and I understand that and am ok with it. I am very confident that when you stray I can always win you back because you haven't seen anything yet. You should see what I can do with melted chocolate!...

(I mean I make chocolate suckers in different shapes...don't get any ideas!)


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

cigarwife said:


> LOL! Not true, not true...I just know how it is now with you. You are more than welcome to get your cookies anywhere you want and I understand that and am ok with it. I am very confident that when you stray I can always win you back because you haven't seen anything yet. You should see what I can do with melted chocolate!...
> 
> (I mean I make chocolate suckers in different shapes...don't get any ideas!)


I've never been in an "open" relationship before.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

cigarwife said:


> I am surprised at you George! I expected Vin to go out cookie whoring but not my loyal cookie-loving friend George!!..


When the cookies have dried up there is no shame!!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk

Vin and I will be in the back alleys of Worcester tomorrow night trying to score some! :ss


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159746


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I am the helpless victim of a Cookie Bomb!!!

Thanks Mike and Mike's wife!!!

Damage is posted here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=159980


----------

